# New England firearms!!!



## sgravitt1992 (Jul 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me more about the single shot .308 and .270 rifle. I got offered a trade for my Springfield xd .45 I didn't know much about the rifle.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jul 17, 2013)

They are inexpensive break open single shot rifles and they retail for about half of the XD.


----------



## olcop (Jul 17, 2013)

*New England Firearms*

They are also very well built firearms and an excellent value for the money, they offer great versatility as you can send them to the factory and have a different caliber barrel fitted for about $150.00 and have a new gun.
olcop


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 17, 2013)

But, youll be lucky if either one of the two shoot worth a dang.  Ive owned 4 in the past few years and have never gotten one to shoot as accurately as I would like.


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 17, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> But, youll be lucky if either one of the two shoot worth a dang.  Ive owned 4 in the past few years and have never gotten one to shoot as accurately as I would like.



I've owned one for many years and I will say it took ALOT of shooting to get it right. Very sensitive to different types of bullets. When I first bought the gun, I was shooting Winchester Supremes and I thought it was shooting ok. Till I switched over to Fusion. Groups went from 1.5" at 100, to about .75-.50 at 100. But, I have shot probably 15-20 different types of ammo till I ran into those. My dad has one in a 30-06, and his was the same way.


----------



## sgravitt1992 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright what about a Remington 700 bdl 30-06?


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jul 17, 2013)

sgravitt1992 said:


> Alright what about a Remington 700 bdl 30-06?



This should be a good gun.  Some of the Remington's are more accurate out of the box than others but for the most part they are good, reliable, accurate guns.  Depending on when it was built you may or may not get a trigger you are happy with.

I agree with the others the New England break open single shot rifles are durable and reliable-but they lack in accuracy.  They might make a good gun on charging dangerous game if you had to use it to beat the animal to death


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jul 17, 2013)

Remington 700 BDLs are nice guns. To get more opinions, post some pictures... they tell us a lot more.

As for beating a charging wildetigerphant with a NEF ... Id would much rather grab a rock. Those break opens are too light...


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jul 17, 2013)

My H&R. 223/.308 is terrific. Both barrels are very accurate at 100 yards. I shot an animal with the  .308 @ a lasered 400 yards.


----------



## sgravitt1992 (Jul 18, 2013)

Can y'all tell me more about a marlin 30-30 model 3080? Bc I've been getting a few rifle offers an idk which is the top pick


----------



## jandr1 (Jul 18, 2013)

killed my first deer with a new england single shot 243 iron sight from 65 yards,its now a truck rifle though


----------



## jandr1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I currently have a marlin 30-30 and its good just not for long range I'm trying to sell only cause i hunt big fields


----------



## sgravitt1992 (Jul 19, 2013)

How about a ria 1911


----------



## BANDT (Aug 24, 2013)

love my handi rifles


----------

